# Okaloosa island pier



## Arkansas crappie (Jun 26, 2017)

Hey guys and gals new member here, coming to destin Tuesday to spend the weekend, planning to fish the okaloosa island pier. Never fished salt water before, I've read on here I'll need a big rod and a few smaller rods, what size line do I need to use? What baits should I use. Just looking to catch fish nothing specific


----------



## SCal (Jun 27, 2016)

I plan to be on the Okaloosa pier from about 10pm to 4-5AM tonight. Wife will be at hospital for sleep test. So. I'm going fishing. Beats sitting in the car all night.

I use a 6 and 7 foot medium action rods with 10 and 12 pound mono. I have a lot of fake bait (plugs, plastic twirly tail thingees) and will try a little squid and shrimp. I am no expert pier dude but I catch a fish time to time. I don't target nuthin'. I just relax and fish. :thumbsup:

I'm the old guy sitting in the "Old Guy Fishing Recliner." A chair I modified and with wheels, box and pull handle (because I have a mobility problem.) 

Name is Steve. Stop and say hi. 

P.S. Bring a chair.


----------



## Arkansas crappie (Jun 26, 2017)

Gonna go to the pier later tonight


----------



## SCal (Jun 27, 2016)

I should have mentioned, I find at this pier the best fishing is early in the morning (Right around sunup) and better with an incoming tide.

All I got all night was pin fish, small Whiting and small Trout. A couple Tiger Sharks were hooked. Water was clear with a few scattered patches of grass.

You may do better a the East Pass (Destin).


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f35/want-know-about-pier-fishing-read-110669/


welcome to the forum.


----------



## Arkansas crappie (Jun 26, 2017)

Went down to the pier this morning about 7:30 found a place caught some bait fish tried fishing for kings and Bonnie's no luck big rain storm blown in


----------



## SCal (Jun 27, 2016)

Arkansas crappie said:


> Went down to the pier this morning about 7:30 found a place caught some bait fish tried fishing for kings and Bonnie's no luck big rain storm blown in


Ohhhhh, Yeahhhhh! THAT was a rain storm. It bad your fishing got interrupted. Better luck tomorrow.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Arkansas crappie said:


> Went down to the pier this morning about 7:30 found a place caught some bait fish tried fishing for kings and Bonnie's no luck big rain storm blown in


I was down there. We caught several tarpon and hung several more after the rain storm. Been catching them everyday.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I caught two this morning. One took me all the way to the beach if you were down that way anywhere.


----------



## Arkansas crappie (Jun 26, 2017)

First pier fish on a gotcha


----------



## SCal (Jun 27, 2016)

Arkansas crappie said:


> First pier fish on a gotcha


Good start. Stay at it.


----------

